# What is the best 40 hp outboard in your opinion?



## FlatsShark1996

Alright, I know that I'm gonna get 500 different answers but I want to know what y'all think. I have always heard Yamaha is the best but with how far outboard engine technology has come, are they still king? 

I'm looking for the most reliable low-maintenance outboard in y'alls opinion. What do y'all think? By the way, I am thinking of going center console over tiller if that makes any difference.


----------



## Vertigo

New or used? If used, then the answer is pretty much a 2010 50hp Yamaha 2-stroke (no 40 hp in 2010, the last year Yamaha sold 2-strokes in the U.S.)

If you're considering new, all the major names come in very close to the same weight. Honda probably gets the vote for reliability, Yamaha for popularity, Suzuki for price, Evinrude for being the only 2-stroke and Mercury for number of dealers/service centers. All are good motors.

I like the Evinrude E-Tec because I fish very shallow waters and you can't beat a 2-stroke for hole shot. Evinrude also offers a very good warranty and maintenance requirements on the E-Tec are considerably less than for 4-strokes. I've also have very good dealers, service and parts departments nearby. Your situation may be different.


----------



## FlatsShark1996

Vertigo said:


> New or used? If used, then the answer is pretty much a 2010 50hp Yamaha 2-stroke (no 40 hp in 2010, the last year Yamaha sold 2-strokes in the U.S.)
> 
> If you're considering new, all the major names come in very close to the same weight. Honda probably gets the vote for reliability, Yamaha for popularity, Suzuki for price, Evinrude for being the only 2-stroke and Mercury for number of dealers/service centers. All are good motors.
> 
> I like the Evinrude E-Tec because I fish very shallow waters and you can't beat a 2-stroke for hole shot. Evinrude also offers a very good warranty and maintenance requirements on the E-Tec are considerably less than for 4-strokes. I've also have very good dealers, service and parts departments nearby. Your situation may be different.


I fish in central Florida so finding dealers and service centers for all brands shouldnt be to hard. But then my next question would be 25-30 horse two stroke or 40 horse four stroke? This is going on a center console gheenoe lt25. I fish a lot of skinny water. I know the tohatsu 40hp four stroke is really lightweight for its size. I also have heard that the etecs are expensive and also expensive to maintain.


----------



## Guest

FlatsShark1996 said:


> Alright, I know that im gonna get 500 different answers but I want to know what yall think. I have always heard yamahas are the best but with how far outboard engine technology has come, are they still king? Im looking for the most reliable low maintenance outboard in yalls opinions. What do yall think? By the way I am thinking of going center console over tiller if that makes any difference.


The absolute best motor is the one that runs great, is payed for, and on the back of your boat!
Seriously though, they all make a great and dependable product these days! I am fond of Yamaha and Suzuki myself, but Eveinrude, Hatsu, and Mercury are great as well! Just pick one.


----------



## FlatsShark1996

Boatbrains said:


> The absolute best motor is the one that runs great, is payed for, and on the back of your boat!
> Seriously though, they all make a great and dependable product these days! I am fond of Yamaha and Suzuki myself, but Eveinrude, Hatsu, and Mercury are great as well! Just pick one.


How has your suzuki been? im undecided really between suzuki and hatsu because of hatsu's lightweight but I know suzuki is a bit cheaper


----------



## Vertigo

I'm not a Gheenoe expert, but everything I've ever read says max hp on the LT is 25. If I'm right about this, then I'd think your best bet would be an older, lighter, 2-stroke 25. You're not going to be burning that much gas anyway, so economy isn't that big a problem. Lighter is always better, particularly as boats get smaller, and since you fish skinny water, a 2-stroke is a good choice. Older is also good if you fish the Nature Coast. You won't cry so much when you break off a skeg. A Yamaha 25 hp 2-stroke at a little over 100# is hard to beat weight and performance-wise. Note: the lightest new Tohatsu 25 comes in at about 50# heavier than the older 2-stroke Yamaha.


----------



## FlatsShark1996

Vertigo said:


> I'm not a Gheenoe expert, but everything I've ever read says max hp on the LT is 25. If I'm right about this, then I'd think your best bet would be an older, lighter, 2-stroke 25. You're not going to be burning that much gas anyway, so economy isn't that big a problem. Lighter is always better, particularly as boats get smaller, and since you fish skinny water, a 2-stroke is a good choice. Older is also good if you fish the Nature Coast. You won't cry so much when you break off a skeg. A Yamaha 25 hp 2-stroke at a little over 100# is hard to beat weight and performance-wise. Note: the lightest new Tohatsu 25 comes in at about 50# heavier than the older 2-stroke Yamaha.


Thats a really good point. Ive heard they are hard to find though. I have a little bit before I need to get one so I am sure I could find one. And youre right they are rated for a max of 25 but I did want to go fast its probably not very safe though.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

FlatsShark1996 said:


> Thats a really good point. Ive heard they are hard to find though. I have a little bit before I need to get one so I am sure I could find one. And youre right they are rated for a max of 25 but I did want to go fast its probably not very safe though.


I enjoyed my lt25 a lot more with a little 2 stroke 30hp. I had a 50hp yamaha on it for a short period and I hated it. Yes it was fast, but it's not worth the trade offs.


----------



## Guest

FlatsShark1996 said:


> How has your suzuki been? im undecided really between suzuki and hatsu because of hatsu's lightweight but I know suzuki is a bit cheaper


I don’t own one, I am an outboard tech.


FlatsShark1996 said:


> Thats a really good point. Ive heard they are hard to find though. I have a little bit before I need to get one so I am sure I could find one. And youre right they are rated for a max of 25 but I did want to go fast its probably not very safe though.


Look on CL, there are 25’s everywhere! Just bring someone along that can inspect it properly for you even if you have to pay a mobile tech. A service call fee beats buying a bad motor!


----------



## FlatsShark1996

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I enjoyed my lt25 a lot more with a little 2 stroke 30hp. I had a 50hp yamaha on it for a short period and I hated it. Yes it was fast, but it's not worth the trade offs.


Do you know how fast you were able to go with a 2 stroke 30? I mean 50 is truly a lot of horses for that skiff. I am looking up 2 stroke 30's right now.


----------



## FlatsShark1996

Boatbrains said:


> I don’t own one, I am an outboard tech.
> 
> Look on CL, there are 25’s everywhere! Just bring someone along that can inspect it properly for you even if you have to pay a mobile tech. A service call fee beats buying a bad motor!


I would have never thought about bringing someone along to inspect it. Thats some good advice. Where are you located lol


----------



## Guest

FlatsShark1996 said:


> I would have never thought about bringing someone along to inspect it. Thats some good advice. Where are you located lol


Citrus county


----------



## FlatsShark1996

Boatbrains said:


> Citrus county


Ah well you are not close to me good sir


----------



## HBFanatic

I had a lt 25 with a Yamaha 4 stroke. 25 hp Fast enough and quiet. The new lightweight 25 would be perfect. 40 Yamaha is 214 lbs. Too heavy for your use IMHO


----------



## Guest

HBFanatic said:


> I had a lt 25 with a Yamaha 4 stroke. 25 hp Fast enough and quiet. The new lightweight 25 would be perfect. 40 Yamaha is 214 lbs. Too heavy for your use IMHO


Yes, look into the new yami 25 portable for sure!


----------



## HBFanatic

I am not anti 2 stroke. Have a Yamaha 50 2010 on my White Whipray. I just like the quiet and not having too mess with oil. There is a dealer in St Pete on U tube with a deal on a new 2015 Yamaha 40 hp.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

FlatsShark1996 said:


> Do you know how fast you were able to go with a 2 stroke 30? I mean 50 is truly a lot of horses for that skiff. I am looking up 2 stroke 30's right now.


Stock Yamaha 3 cylinder 30hp with a 13p powertech SRA3 was mid 30's. After mods it was just shy of 40 mph. I only gained 3 mph when I ran the 50hp.


----------

